# A little build



## stevem589 (Oct 18, 2010)

Hello all . Just been reading on here since deciding to use a vw for my donor car build.. 
It is not quite done but ....here it is ..


----------



## garef001 (Dec 17, 2001)

looking good:thumbup:
street or track use?


----------



## stevem589 (Oct 18, 2010)

Street ,, and maybe a little drag, after I finish it and get another turbo ..


----------



## Brian.G (May 8, 2010)

Amazing 
Wheres the LIKE button. 

Its very atom like, you going off plans, or out of your head?


----------



## stevem589 (Oct 18, 2010)

yes kinda off what the atom looks like , but still ,,no plans . Also , a body is in the works too ..aluminum.


----------



## Brian.G (May 8, 2010)

Sounds good! You may need to buy an English wheel!:thumbup::laugh:


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

Holy Sweet balls batman!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! awesome!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## stevem589 (Oct 18, 2010)

thanks LOL ... still lots to do though..and then try to make 450 to 5 hp ..


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

Curious as to why you want so much hp.... wouldnt a quicker spooling 300-350 hp, with that weight, be a little more reliable, and funner? Either way, i dont care, its cool as hell!


----------



## stevem589 (Oct 18, 2010)

good question ..I guess I just want it to be untouchable lol... kinda like that guy at the track that knows that he has the fastest car there...know what I mean?


----------



## kkkustom (Jun 5, 2007)

KICK ASS!!!!

did you take the entire MK4 front hub/knuckle and just cut it down and weld it to a control arm!?!?! Looks like a simple and effective idea, and no real machine work needed for bearing supports and what not if you made it all from scratch! I like it.

I have a GSXR1000 motor on the bench waiting for me to make a 2 up buggy for... you inspire me to get crackin!


----------



## stevem589 (Oct 18, 2010)

yes , I took the whole knuckle , Drilled the top (3/4")where the strut bolts in . I used Heim joints each side of the knuckle . For the Bottom , I just used the existing ball joints ..Off the LCA , I welded a 1/4" small plate and it bolts to the ball joint. And thanks !


----------



## CantKillDaWabbit (Jun 5, 2011)

badass little buggy there! :beer:


----------



## zcxerxes (Nov 13, 2005)

All I have to say is wow. Mind sharing some details about how your front suspension works?


----------



## zcxerxes (Nov 13, 2005)

Nevermind.... I just enlightened myself. Why did you choose the setup you did over inboard shocks upfront?


----------



## stevem589 (Oct 18, 2010)

I copied the suspension from an ariel atom ....I have not driven it to date , so I will have to let you know if it works good or not . I am hoping that the rear is not so stiff that it just spins versus squatting and hooking up
A couple more shots of it ..


----------



## zcxerxes (Nov 13, 2005)

I like where this is going! :thumbup: Are you gonna run your coolant through some of your body tubes to get it up front?


----------



## stevem589 (Oct 18, 2010)

...I wish I would have thought of that ..but no ..


----------



## zcxerxes (Nov 13, 2005)

Make sure you use rubber, aluminum, or steel pipes. Stainless or copper will make for a corrosive coolant. I had used 1.25" conduit. In hindsight I wish I had used al weld elbows. Would have been cleaner but I was in a pinch and had no way to weld the aluminum then. 

Thanks for posting your build I had completely overlooked a cantilever suspension for my project. That opens a whole new look at things. I am excited to see this come together :beer:


----------



## stevem589 (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## Ld7w_VR (Apr 21, 2006)

How much adjustability did you build into the chassis? As far as suspension geometry.


----------



## stevem589 (Oct 18, 2010)

The Shocks are from an R1 and are adjustable. I have about an inch of Caster/Camber using the Heim joints on the rear . On the front , I have twice that . There is 3.25" I can raise or lower it . 
So,,, I would say it has a lot of adjustability...


----------



## g60vwr (Apr 9, 2000)

Awesome. Ive wanted to do this also, but I have no room and no time.


----------



## hugmeharry (Jun 30, 2011)

me too but I have no welding experience except burning holes through sheet metal.


----------



## huichox4 (Nov 8, 2004)

this looks like a car featured in the Grass roots motorsports mag last year maybe even longer, a guy copied an Atom just from pictures. 

looks awesome man, keep up the good work and update this thread !!!!!!!!!


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Nice project, love it


----------



## BTEK Fab (Feb 8, 2007)

Cool project, chassis looks very good. What are you using for front uprights and what kind of suspension ratios are you using?


----------



## stevem589 (Oct 18, 2010)

I really don't know the ratio's , honestly .. As for uprights ...Where the shocks mount it is just 1/8" 
tabs.. As for the pivot point...I drilled through the frame and welded a XXheavy wall pipe in the frame wall. That wall pipe has a 9/16" hole id , and 1 1/4" od.. 
So , it pivots on a 9/16, grade 8 bolt basically .


And thanks for all the comments ..


----------



## zcxerxes (Nov 13, 2005)

any updates on this?


----------



## Tate393 (Jun 21, 2011)

Are you **** kidding me!!!! u stole my idea!?!?!?! lol i seriously planned on doin this. exact style frame and all. Ariel Atom right?
Majorrrrr props man. im definitely fallowing this. i want a play by play haha


----------



## digitaldub (Jan 17, 2003)

more please


----------



## zcxerxes (Nov 13, 2005)

digitaldub said:


> more please


x2


----------



## stevem589 (Oct 18, 2010)

Hey , still working on it ...the little details are killing me getting them done ..
I will post some new pics in a few days . 
Thanks


----------



## duffmanh06 (Apr 22, 2008)

stevem589 said:


> Hey , still working on it ...the little details are killing me getting them done ..
> I will post some new pics in a few days .
> Thanks


awesome!:beer:


----------



## stevem589 (Oct 18, 2010)

*update*





































Hey , I am still working on it ..
Still things to deal with : The wiring harness , Air to water IC and piping , Longer shift cables 
Money has been kinda tight , so ? , just going with what I can do ..
Thanks


----------



## racingvw92 (Apr 17, 2003)

Please tell me this is going to have a front bumper :laugh:


----------



## stevem589 (Oct 18, 2010)

Ya somewhat of one anyway.lol


----------



## huichox4 (Nov 8, 2004)

ohh man it is looking good!!!! cant wait to see the first video of this magnificent project


----------



## KlutchKing (Sep 23, 2008)

Aww man it's coming along sooo well!!! The donor GTI was my buddy Arli's. Was sad to see it get totaled but i'm glad to see that it's living on!!!


----------



## stevem589 (Oct 18, 2010)

ya , Arli's a cool cat .. I had to get up with him to find out what what done to it and all ... This build is taking for ever to complete .. I keep changing things that I don't like , that doesn't help getting it done.. But at least I will be happy when its done .. Thanks ..


----------



## tiopedro (Jun 6, 2011)

opcorn:

looking good!!


----------



## zcxerxes (Nov 13, 2005)

stevem589 said:


> ... This build is taking for ever to complete .. I keep changing things that I don't like , that doesn't help getting it done.. But at least I will be happy when its done .. Thanks ..


 "art is not in the doing art is in the concept. the act of doing is craftsmanship and craftsmanship is not always doing it right the first time but doing it over as many times as it takes to get it right and not stopping until you are happy with it. or it is ruined. "
Not sure who said that but it is on of my favorite quotes and have it posted in the top of ny toolbox at work...

Keep up the good work its looking great....


----------



## ayton (Mar 12, 2003)

great build...I would love to do something like this in the next year or 2.


----------



## stevem589 (Oct 18, 2010)

*update*

Hey , just tying up some loose ends .. 
Waiting on the intercooler piping. 
gonna try to get the fuel pump mounted and tubed up tomorrow .. 
Just the little things and then tackle the wiring harness ...errrr 
A couple pics of the intercooler , less the piping ..I know it is in a strange place .. 
But I like it there...I have moved it everywhere ..


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Looks like a perfect place to mount it. Easy routing for the piping and right between the passengers for optimum flow. :thumbup: Keep it up! I want to see this thing ripping!


----------



## stevem589 (Oct 18, 2010)

*Wiring????????????*

Hey , might be the wrong place to put the help wanted ad.. but..
I am not a wiring type person ..I am struggling with the big ball of wiring I have in my building ..Can someone help me out with this? I can't swing the stand alone . I do have the whole car wiring harness , but it is not labeled . I have multiple questions..
What is the minimum wiring I can get by with ? I was planning on making a light , fuel , etc. panel and running switches off that for certain things like that .. I do have a book on the car ..but I can't make heads or tails of it .. I also have a big pdf file on the donor car ... also . I am still confused . Any help would be greatly appreciated ..


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

stevem589 said:


> also . I am still confused . Any help would be greatly appreciated ..


depending on the harness(s) that you have, i would suggest laying them out on the floor to put things in perspective...

you are going to have 2 side to the engine harness.....these will both connect to the ECM...

i can not tell from your photos the state of the motor...has the 2ndary air injection, and evap been removed? it appears so, if that is the case this will eliminate some of the wiring....

it also might help after laying the harness out to start to fit things up and "plug in" as required...there will be several "essentials"...these are all on the ECM sides of the harness


coil packs
injectors
throttle body (unless this is an early 1.8t that is DBC)
n75 valve
02 sensors


then you will have the chassis harness, which is more straight forward, these are things that come out of the comfort control module and/or inside the car, or the little fuse panel that used to live on top of the battery


starter trigger wires
starter power wire
alternator wire
fan wiring (easily swtiched to be wired for "ON/OFF")


that is a bit of a taste while i am sitting hear eating lunch....not sure where you are located, if you were local i would be thrilled to help out....:beer:


----------



## stevem589 (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks .. I have layed it out ..I see the 2 sides that connect to the ecm ..I know that I will need most of these , if not all . the Donor was a 20th annv. 03 . The evap and secondary have been deleted before I got the car ..the plugs have been taped up ..I started working on unrapping that last night ....


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

stevem589 said:


> Thanks .. I have layed it out ..I see the 2 sides that connect to the ecm ..I know that I will need most of these , if not all . the Donor was a 20th annv. 03 . The evap and secondary have been deleted before I got the car ..the plugs have been taped up ..I started working on unrapping that last night ....


if those are gone, honestly it should be pretty straight forward....you will need pretty much all the other plugs....

the FCM (fan control module) comes out of the body harness, so you can likely just hardwire/relay base switch the fans.....other than that is is pretty simple, just power up the ECU, and get power to the starter!


----------



## stevem589 (Oct 18, 2010)

thanks ..pm sent ..


----------



## stevem589 (Oct 18, 2010)

*Shifter conversion*

Hey , just wanted to share what I did with the shifter to be able to adapt to my new shifter cables . I went with 10mm rod ends and didn't really want to bushing down so..
I took a 10mm Stainless bolt , cut a clip groove in it with a tubing cutter and a matabo blade .
I then took a grinder with a sandpaper disk and shaped the end so it would adapt to the clip ..
anyway ..here are some pics ..took about 45 min to do both..


----------



## stevem589 (Oct 18, 2010)

*Update*

Hey , just a little update , Most of it is done .. I started fooling around with the harness and all today ..


----------



## stevem589 (Oct 18, 2010)

Anyone ever used 2 part foam to form stuff?


----------



## Tate393 (Jun 21, 2011)

are the rear swing arms and stuff all custom made too?


----------



## stevem589 (Oct 18, 2010)

Yes everything I could make I did.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

oowwww I like this!
Glad I peaked in the fab section tonight


----------



## Tate393 (Jun 21, 2011)

stevem589 said:


> Yes everything I could make I did.











IMPRESSIVE SIR


----------



## tiopedro (Jun 6, 2011)

how did u manage to get the shifter back to normal? like 1st top left, second bottom right, etc..

oh.. and some pictures of the whole thing as it stands right now.. ?? :beer:


----------



## stevem589 (Oct 18, 2010)

I will try to get a pic of that but I really didn't do anything special. I figured I couldn't run the cables straight back. So there is a 180 degree. Bend coming off the shifter, run all the way under the Eng. Trans. And then hooked back up. The cables are 10ft. Long


----------



## tiopedro (Jun 6, 2011)

stevem589 said:


> I will try to get a pic of that but I really didn't do anything special. I figured I couldn't run the cables straight back. So there is a 180 degree. Bend coming off the shifter, run all the way under the Eng. Trans. And then hooked back up. The cables are 10ft. Long


holy crap.. 10ft is long.. 

I will wait for the pictures.. my head just cant seem to figure out how it would work..


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

pepox369 said:


> holy crap.. 10ft is long..
> 
> I will wait for the pictures.. my head just cant seem to figure out how it would work..


2 inches of travel is the same for a 4 ft cable as it is for a 10 ft cable 

In all seriousness, I am assuming becuase the engine is rear and the cables need to come out the front if the box toward the front of the car, make a 180 toward the back, then go all the way to the far back of the car and bend around 180* heading forward again to the trans bracket.

To the OP, I am wondering if you could have reversed the shift box and/or bracket on the trans 180* to make it much easier and/or a straight shot from the box to the trans as in a front engine orientation. Either way, it sound like you got it.

Definitely a very cool project and very nice work :beer:


----------



## zcxerxes (Nov 13, 2005)

He probably could have modified/added relay levers but its kind of a toss up. Yeah the cables are shorter but now there's more to break. 
Looking good man keep up the good work.


----------



## tiopedro (Jun 6, 2011)

sdezego said:


> *2 inches of travel is the same for a 4 ft cable as it is for a 10 ft cable *
> 
> In all seriousness, I am assuming becuase the engine is rear and the cables need to come out the front if the box toward the front of the car, make a 180 toward the back, then go all the way to the far back of the car and bend around 180* heading forward again to the trans bracket.
> 
> ...


Touche.. 

but the two 180 degree turns makes more sense now..


----------



## stevem589 (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks 
I am still trying to figure the wiring out ..
So , until then ..


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

i'm 99% sure vw doesn't use "tan" in a mk4 harness.....


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> i'm 99% sure vw doesn't use "tan" in a mk4 harness.....


josh, not sure what you were replying too....but...

"brown" is one of the connectors in the plenum chamber that is the pass thru from the cabin to the bay....

this connector holds wires that power the ECU....


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

I'm liking the progress here. Will you put a down turn tip on that exhaust so it's not pointed at the tire and catch can?


----------



## stevem589 (Oct 18, 2010)

yes , gonna put a tip on lol 

Hold on I will post a pic of the "Tan" plug....


----------



## stevem589 (Oct 18, 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## stevem589 (Oct 18, 2010)

SO, Tan, White,Blue, Orange , and Black ..
Unless Tan is Brown?????


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

stevem589 said:


> SO, Tan, White,Blue, Orange , and Black ..
> Unless Tan is Brown?????


Tan is Brown...

that is what will power up the ECM and maybe injectors....


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

fouckhest said:


> josh, not sure what you were replying too....but...
> 
> "brown" is one of the connectors in the plenum chamber that is the pass thru from the cabin to the bay....
> 
> this connector holds wires that power the ECU....


he called me and asked about this....i was looking into it on my end and then posted...he knew what it meant but i should have said something more so others did as well:laugh:

tan=brown....your good.


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> he called me and asked about this....i was looking into it on my end and then posted...he knew what it meant but i should have said something more so others did as well:laugh:
> 
> tan=brown....your good.


:laugh: for sure...he and i have been chatting about this on a weekly basis....


----------



## (mophead) (Oct 8, 2009)

This has to be about one of the coolest things ive ever seen and home made it doesnt get better!!!:laugh:


----------



## stevem589 (Oct 18, 2010)

Hey. Thanks for the comment mophead.. 
Hey guys, need some advice if anyone can help. 
I got it to turn over and crank today.....but it will only run about 2 seconds. I am 
Pretty sure I am good on the fuel system(044) . I ran out of daylight so 
I will try to get back on it tomorrow. 
Any thoughts to try????


----------



## tiopedro (Jun 6, 2011)

make sure all connections are nice and tight.. 

thats all I can come up with at this time of the day.


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Immobilizer? Also check and re-check that you have attached ALL grounds. This is the most common and often time a largely overlooked or missed by mistake when doing electrical work.


----------



## stevem589 (Oct 18, 2010)

can someone steer me in the right direction on a immobilizer defeat and how much for that ?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

contact C2 and talk with chris or danny, they can do the immo defeat and add power at the same time


----------



## stevem589 (Oct 18, 2010)

I thought I did.. but maybe the wrong c2??? Can u pm me the number?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

http://www.c2motorsports.com/ 

502-895-3660


----------



## stevem589 (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

Looking forward to seeing where this is going and helping out


----------



## stevem589 (Oct 18, 2010)

*it runs!!!*

Hey , I got it running thanks to the immo. delete from C2!. Just waiting on the Axles from the Drive shaft shop..any day now..and I should be able to drive it .. 
I still have issues with the wiring ..well not knowing what is what ... 
I thought maybe I would post it on here , maybe someone knows.. 

From the Cluster : I have a Brown/Yellow wire - I think traction control ..maybe not using ??? 
Purple/White - I marked it windshield wiper fluid..I don't know where to 
 tie it in . to make it not show on the Cluster. 
Twisted Pair: Orange/Brown and Orange/Green 
2 Sets of Twisted Pair: Orange/Black and Orange Brown 
Twisted Pair: Green/Black 

And then from the Cluster too, I know these come off the Blue Pin : 

yellow/Green;Purple/Black;Gray/Red;Red/Purple;Gray/White;Yellow;Blue/White;Brown/Black;Black/White; Brown/Yellow;Gray/Black and Gray/Blue. 

From the White plug of the Five : Black wire , 2 White/Red wires, and 1 Brown/White wire 

From the ECM : 1 Black/White wire 

From the Orange Plug of the Five: I have a Blue/White wire( I marked it speed 
sensor .. But really don't know .. 

And then there is the Test port or OB whatever ...I don't know where to wire it in , but I suspect it goes the the cluster with similiar wire colors.. but there are 2 (which ones?) 
Soooo, : Twisted pair Orange/Black and Orange/Brown 
2 Brown---suspect grounds 
1 White/Red 
1 Red/White 
1 Black/Blue 
and 1 Gray/White 
Sorry for the rambling ..just trying to figure it out ..with all that not connected to anything and it runs , I am not sure what I need to leave un-hooked and what I need to wire in .. 
but for sure I need the OB port .. 
Thanks


----------



## tiopedro (Jun 6, 2011)

Damn, I was thinking the other day about this thread and how little action its had the past months. 

Good to hear the Immo defeat worked out, I really, really want to see this thing run.. Any estimates of how heavy this monster is?


----------



## stevem589 (Oct 18, 2010)

Not really. On the weight..but as soon as I can take it somewhere I will tell ya..


----------



## Tate393 (Jun 21, 2011)

Hey man hows the build progressed lately?? any pics of current status??


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

:beer: :thumbup:


----------



## stevem589 (Oct 18, 2010)

Ok .. I didn't take a pic or video.. but I drove it today..and was disappointed.
the rack and pinion doesn't have enough travel. It doesn't turn tight at all
The shifter needs to be relocated. Farther back. Doesn't feel too good.
I have an oil leak on something called a camshaft adjustment valve..it says to replace the o ring 
anytime you remove it.. ....stealership says they don't sell it????? 
My master cylinder is mounted pretty low so I have no brakes with all the air out of it..all
The fluid just comes back to the reservoir. And then to top it all off I have no reverse.
So here we go .. out the driveway. First gear is good .switch to second. Feels like a big go cart!! Feels light.
go about 1/2 mile to the end of the road.. start pumping the brakes. Finally got it slowed down..thankfully not going fast. Start to make the turn. Just to turn around. And it just isn't sharp enough.. no problem. Put it in reverse .. hmm I don't have it .. jump out of it and push it backwards. So then I putt putted home slowly ..
So I am to say the least aggravated.


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

You built a car from scratch and made it 1/2 a mile without dying in a blazing fireball, that's a pretty good start! the rest is annoying, but can be sorted! Well done man!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

polov8 said:


> You built a car from scratch and made it 1/2 a mile without dying in a blazing fireball, that's a pretty good start! the rest is annoying, but can be sorted! Well done man!


couldn't agree with this more.

:beer: 

keep at it, man... im excited for seeing it completely done. Also, for that part the dealership says they don't sell, go thru a local shop. I bet they'll sell it to a shop.


----------



## huichox4 (Nov 8, 2004)

no tight turns???? its RWD so when you need to do a U turn you can light them up a little  

fix the brakes and reverse first though ....... Its looking good man, keep at it :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## KlutchKing (Sep 23, 2008)

That's awesome man! I cant wait to see it in person!


----------



## stevem589 (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks guys.. really. I got a residual valve from a local shop for the brakes...they said it would fix that problem.
I put a new o ring in the oil leak problem.. thanks Josh. 
I am shopping for a new rack n pinion. And I will just have to do some work..


----------



## zcxerxes (Nov 13, 2005)

Woohoo!!! First drive and those are the big issues!? That's awesome for a scratch built car! Glad to hear that's all coming together. What is the rack that's currently in there? Keep up the good work


----------



## mafosta (Dec 24, 2007)

just amazing


----------



## stevem589 (Oct 18, 2010)

zcxerxes said:


> What is the rack that's currently in there? Keep up the good work


I used a billet aluminum rack like a Sandrail uses ..The reasoning behind it was that a few years back I built a sand car and it had no turning issues ..and the bump steer was a non issue. So , now it will be on ebay soon..


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

steve,
not sure what kind of rack n pinion you are looking for, but i have a rack basically same as what came of your donor/parts car...just let me know...


----------



## therichisgood (Mar 7, 2004)

This is beyond amazing, I'm blown away man. I wanna see this tearing up the road asap.


----------



## stevem589 (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks man... 
ok I had to order a new rack..got a mustang 2 for little or nothing.. 
but had to totally redue every thing associated with that. Arms heim joints etc. 
This morning I got to move my shifter and brace it like it needs to be. 
I need to drive it to see if I still don't have reverse. 
The BRAKES.......I put a 2 pound residual valve in the line so the fluid doesn't 
Come back to the resivoir.. but for some reason this isn't working.. 
I have to pump it to have brakes. 
Soooooooo maybe try to drive it tomorrow if I can get it done .. 
If not it will be Wednesday. I will this time have something to show..


----------



## stevem589 (Oct 18, 2010)

*small video ..not to good on the quality , but here it is ..*


----------



## tiopedro (Jun 6, 2011)

YESS!!!! Finally!! 


I have been having dreams lately that I built one of this.. 

Thats a 1.8t completely stock other than intake and exhaust right?


----------



## stevem589 (Oct 18, 2010)

Well almost stock.. it has the giac software. Intake is stock. Exhaust is 3" all the way but manifold
Is stock. And it has a few things deleted


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

Good to see this thing running! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

looks great steve! 

going to be such a fun toy!


----------



## mach5racing4 (Jun 10, 2007)

Awesome build man!:thumbup: I cant wait to see the complete finished product


----------



## stevem589 (Oct 18, 2010)

*Update*

Even though it doesn't seem like I work on this much ...It really consumes all of my time ...
It is fast however. Just a quick note..A freind of mine has a 630 to the wheel drag car ...I let him drive it and he come back smiling like he stole something ..
After driving this for a couple of weeks , the mounts for the shocks, the Cams I guess I would call them...The clearance issues, the cheap rod ends, etc...Well , were just not good enough..
I am supposed to get it blasted in the morning yeaaaa.. I have fully tabbed it out . Upgraded all shock mounts( scabbed them with some heavier pipe and went with 3/16" tabs instead of 1/8"), a few rod ends , seat belt mounts . closed in the "A" arm tabs .

A few pics..









By stevem589 at 2012-07-08








By stevem589 at 2012-07-08








By stevem589 at 2012-07-08
Cam difference








By stevem589 at 2012-07-08


----------



## ray32 (Apr 27, 2008)

great fab work!


----------



## 2OVT (Sep 11, 2009)

impressive! what issues are you currently having?


----------



## stevem589 (Oct 18, 2010)

*Update*

Well , I got the frame blasted and epoxy primed ...took 4 days to sand it to get ready to paint.
Decided to go with the flat Black ...just trying to put it back together ..
Between the rain and the heat ..it is tough ..
anywhoo.......













By stevem589 








By stevem589 








By stevem589


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

Dude, I am serious impressed. :thumbup:


----------



## akid420 (Apr 23, 2009)

:thumbup:+:beer: for not cutting corners


----------



## stevem589 (Oct 18, 2010)

Been working hard on it ..but gotta go back to work ..so , its all I could get done .. 













By stevem589 








By stevem589 








By stevem589 








By stevem589


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

So what tools have you used so far in this build? I'm especially curious about how you shaped your big tubing sections.


----------



## blind (Nov 26, 1999)

How bad is the heat when the rad fan is on? I know bikes can roast you in traffic.


----------



## stevem589 (Oct 18, 2010)

turbinepowered said:


> So what tools have you used so far in this build? I'm especially curious about how you shaped your big tubing sections.


 The bends were made with a harbor freight bender..It had to be modified , I kept shearing the pins on the dies . It did take quite some time to get the sides the same ..Besides that on tools , I have the miniture lincoln, a matobo , and another cheap grinder ..that is all .. http://www.harborfreight.com/tubing-roller-99736.html


blind said:


> How bad is the heat when the rad fan is on? I know bikes can roast you in traffic.


 So far on the radiator , I it hasn't been bad ..but .......I haven't driven it for any distance . I am planning on putting some kind of heat shield that takes the heat to ground.. Thought also , to make some kind of vent to route some of that heat inside when it gets cooler out ..


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

stevem589 said:


> The bends were made with a harbor freight bender..It had to be modified , I kept shearing the pins on the dies . It did take quite some time to get the sides the same ..Besides that on tools , I have the miniture lincoln, a matobo , and another cheap grinder ..that is all .. http://www.harborfreight.com/tubing-roller-99736.html


 Nice work then, especially for such a "primitive" fab setup. I guess you drilled out the die pins to put some more appropriate sized ones in?  

Going to add an English Wheel to your tool array when it comes time for the body, or are you going to go fiberglass?


----------



## stevem589 (Oct 18, 2010)

well , they were pinned in from the outside of the die ..so , I used grade 8 bolts to hold them . 
As far as a english wheel , that was the plan, 
A lot of people coming by now to see it ..not to work...anywho...they are telling me to maybe 
not go with a body ..so , I am really undecided ..I do know I will be putting some A** time in 
it before I do anymore work to it ..


----------



## DeepSeaDynamo (Feb 28, 2012)

stevem589 said:


> ...the Cams I guess I would call them...The clearance issues, the cheap rod ends, etc...Well , were just not good enough..
> I am supposed to get it blasted in the morning yeaaaa.. I have fully tabbed it out . Upgraded all shock mounts( scabbed them with some heavier pipe and went with 3/16" tabs instead of 1/8"), a few rod ends , seat belt mounts . closed in the "A" arm tabs .
> 
> Cam difference
> ...


Those are bell cranks. Great job on everything, car looks amazing.

Edit: formatting


----------



## stevem589 (Oct 18, 2010)

*small update*

Hey been doing work on it ..just slow ..working the bugs out..anywho









By stevem589 at 2012-08-25








By stevem589 at 2012-08-25








By stevem589 at 2012-08-25








By stevem589 at 2012-08-25








By stevem589 at 2012-08-25


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

I really like this project, just super fun thing to do, love fab work. I'd love to do something like this one day when I got the space.

Than's for sharing dude :thumbup:


----------



## stevem589 (Oct 18, 2010)

Since the redue on the suspension. I have a bounce under acceleration.I have not been able to look at it due to the storm..but maybe tomorrow it wont rain. Also having some kind of bog. I am not real sure about that either I don't think I have a leak. It is almost like I can't get it to a higher rpm.


----------



## KlutchKing (Sep 23, 2008)

stevem589 said:


> Also having some kind of bog. I am not real sure about that either I don't think I have a leak. It is almost like I can't get it to a higher rpm.




Maybe it's in limp mode?


----------



## stevem589 (Oct 18, 2010)

Maybe so man.. I still have wiring issues. I am not sure what would put it in limp mode. Thanks


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

stevem589 said:


> Maybe so man.. I still have wiring issues. I am not sure what would put it in limp mode. Thanks


its not in limp mode...i wouldnt get out of its own way if it was...

gotta be something little like a vacuum leak...


----------



## stevem589 (Oct 18, 2010)

fouckhest said:


> its not in limp mode...i wouldnt get out of its own way if it was...
> 
> gotta be something little like a vacuum leak...


Maybe so Michael .. it wont stop raining..
it was like it would load up and not go..
There is not much left on there for a vacuum problem..I am looking tho.
I have a bad bounce I am looking for too
I have 2 springs on the throttle pedal. It is so touchy.
I will let u know as soon as I can break it out ....errr rain


----------



## stevem589 (Oct 18, 2010)

Ok .. I need some help or advice. The car is running way too hot. I cannot for the life of me figure this out.
I temporary mounted the cooling ball back on the car about 6-8 inches above the engine. Thinking to get the air all out. This is not working. I have swapped the cooling lines just to see what happens. I have put 3 different. Thermostats in. And now my latest thing was to pull the thermostat out of the engine...I checked the water pump. It has a Metal impeller. I have no water in the oil. I don't think I have a head gasket issue at all...so I guess what I am asking is......tada ....do you think the stock pump just doesn't have enough flow to cool it off? And also.. should I look at putting a pump in line to make it flow better? 
Thanks


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

I think an electric water pump helping would definitely do ya.


----------



## tiopedro (Jun 6, 2011)

stevem589 said:


> Hey been doing work on it ..just slow ..working the bugs out..anywho
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
AHHHHH!!! so damn sexy! 

Get her running cool and smooth!


----------



## stevem589 (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks..I got it cooling better.. gonna build a shroud and then it should be alot better. Going to try to do this today


----------



## akid420 (Apr 23, 2009)

As far as fluid flow it shouldn't matter much that the radiator is farther from the engine compared to a stock vehicle. The only added resistance would be friction which would be minimal. The greater factor would be the size of the lines going from the engine to rad(too big or too small will impeed flow). Could be wrong but thats what i learned in my fluid dynamics course. 

I'd guess the greatest factor would be the overall surface area of the rad that dissapates the heat. So maybe stronger fan? Guessing the over heating happens when its not rolling? 
Shroud should deffinetly help get more air moving through rad and amplify dissapation of the heat. :thumbup: 

Good luck. Want to see this thing ripping up the streets.


----------



## stevem589 (Oct 18, 2010)

Ok just drove it for about 30 minutes straight and it cooled off great!! The shroud and no thermostat 
Worked out just fine. So I can cross that problem off. 
The only issue I really have left is the bouncing under acceleration. I am not in limp mode. It will at a certain point 
When its not bouncing pull all the way up to almost redline. So it is just about half the time I will have to up shift 
And pedal the throttle. 
So who knows..??? Could be the chassis flexing? 
I am gonna bring it to a chassis Guy Saturday and see what he thinks. 
thanks for the comments.


----------



## tiopedro (Jun 6, 2011)

stevem589 said:


> Ok just drove it for about 30 minutes straight and it cooled off great!! The shroud and no thermostat
> Worked out just fine. So I can cross that problem off.
> The only issue I really have left is the bouncing under acceleration. I am not in limp mode. It will at a certain point
> When its not bouncing pull all the way up to almost redline. So it is just about half the time I will have to up shift
> ...


 opcorn:


----------



## zoidmk5 (Sep 17, 2006)

there should be a substantial difference between the feeling of bouncing under flex, or do to a change in the load given by the motor. your chassis guy should beable to pinpoint it pretty easy...or so i assume


----------



## stevem589 (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks.. ya this Guy is suposed to be the local expert..I really hope he can help


----------



## stevem589 (Oct 18, 2010)

So...the timing is off a tooth. I have one bad coil.the intake temp sensor is 
Not working. But the suspension and frame are not flexing. 
just gotta do some more work! Yaaa


----------



## zoidmk5 (Sep 17, 2006)

thats all small potatoes, get them squared away and lets see some videos of this thing in motion :thumbup:


----------



## stevem589 (Oct 18, 2010)

I know man.. but it just seems like one thing after another 
Ok I will quit crying...


----------



## stevem589 (Oct 18, 2010)

*updater*

Ok I put in some new plugs and new coils. The intercooler multi switch. Put a vacuum source to
The dv. And walaa ..I am almost scared of it..it is almost stupid how I thought limp mode was somewhat
Fast..I didn't know it was in limp mode. So... anyway..I got it fired up and started down the street
And I got on it to the floor.. it pinned me to the seat.. so I backed off and putt puttted to a straight away
So I decided to see what it really has..I rolled on about 10 MPH in second gear. Stomped on it ...redline switched to third ..stayed in it .....when switching to 4th. It blew the coupling in 2 on the intercooler. Sounded like a shotgun going off!! I said to myself ...self.. are you still alive?.. anyway.. by far the fastest thing I have drove ever.
Soon as I get a new coupler I will have a video..


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Best update ever! Haha. I have been watching this from the start and I think a lot of us have been thinking you were in limp mode. A factory 1.8t, even in Jetta form is a "zippy" car. A set of tubes plus that same motor and then some should be insane. 

Really happy you got this up and running. My only bit of advice would be to really go through it all now. I am not a chassis guy so just make sure you have it braced right and the rear can hold the power. Past that... I may have my first project once we buy our house 

I will also donate an 02M minus bell housing if you put a VR6 in this, you can grab a 2wd BH for around $100-$150. PM with pic of VR6 if you are interested. :thumbup:

Super Serial about the 02M BTW. 



stevem589 said:


> Ok I put in some new plugs and new coils. The intercooler multi switch. Put a vacuum source to
> The dv. And walaa ..I am almost scared of it..it is almost stupid how I thought limp mode was somewhat
> Fast..I didn't know it was in limp mode. So... anyway..I got it fired up and started down the street
> And I got on it to the floor.. it pinned me to the seat.. so I backed off and putt puttted to a straight away
> ...


----------



## zoidmk5 (Sep 17, 2006)

glad to hear you got it all straight. i can only imagine what that motor will do in its stock form in such a light car...now, lets throw my 1.8T in there and see what happens hahahahahah


----------



## stevem589 (Oct 18, 2010)

So ..been a while since I have posted anything ..
the car came in at 1600 flat. I thought it would have been around 1400..
I got a tag..bought a vin..ha ha..74 beetle..
Have tail lights ..no head lights yet. I was having a problem at 60 MPH
With it just all over the place..so I had to redue the front a arms to put more positive caster
In it..it will now go as fast as I want to go.
I guess the only thing. I have left is to put some kind of body panels or something to
Cover the relays battery etc. And then try to make some more power.
It is strange how fast you can get used to something ..
So in a month I went from being nervous to all out throttle .and wanting some more.
thanks for all the help!!!


----------



## Troy Shark (Sep 9, 2012)

wow in for more


----------



## builtvw (Sep 20, 2009)

holy **** this is awesome


----------



## stevem589 (Oct 18, 2010)

*little update*

I guess I haven't updated this in 10months ..give or take a month..
It still consumes all of my time .
Upgraded to big brakes - shaved 66 pounds off of it 
Wiring is still aweful-looks bad/is bad ..
It is very fast -6.71-106 trap..1/8th. mile ..no proof till I go again..but whatever
In the process of putting a windshield in ..as you can see ..
anyway....Till next time


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

:thumbup::beer:


----------



## easthk (Oct 10, 2004)

awesome build! can you take some close up pics of the front/rear suspension pickup points? thanks


----------



## stevem589 (Oct 18, 2010)

Yes , If I can remember to do that ..
I am bad about not taking pics .


----------



## stevem589 (Oct 18, 2010)

*Just Pics from today*

Pictures from the local Cruisin the Coast ( The whole coast of Mississippi). They had over 7000 entrants and a estimated 3000 that wasn't registered ...and from like 36 states ..and was a week long. 
Was fun to say the least


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Sep 17, 2013)

totally unreal!


----------



## stevem589 (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks man ..


----------



## stevem589 (Oct 18, 2010)

*never ending project*

I am still working on it. 
But now I drive more than I work on it


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

WOAH!

:wave: howdy stranger! :wave: long time no chat! we need to catch up sometime sooner than later!

get Southern Worhtersee for the spring on your radar and bring this thing up to the mountains!


----------



## stevem589 (Oct 18, 2010)

We will def. This yr. I am scheduling my vacation to go to that next yr. Good to see your still around man


----------



## zoidmk5 (Sep 17, 2006)

great to see an update on this after all this time. really anxious to finally see this thing in person hopefully in the near future


----------



## stevem589 (Oct 18, 2010)

*sowo?*

I booked for sowo. 
First time going.. so I will be excited. 
Be glad to meet some people out there


----------



## stevem589 (Oct 18, 2010)

*Homebrew , before powdercoating*


----------



## stevem589 (Oct 18, 2010)

*getting ready for sowo!!!*







Sorry for the cell pics


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

Looking great! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

wow man, really cool project.


----------



## stevem589 (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks man


----------



## SLC YA (Mar 15, 2000)

I met Steve this morning at a local u pull it. He told me about his build. Pretty awesome man. Let me know if you need any help. And when I can see the car in person.


----------



## stevem589 (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks buddy


----------



## SB_GLI (Oct 17, 2005)

way cool!


----------



## stevem589 (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks man. I am waiting on the tune..
I put on a k04 hybrid. Carbon wrapped everything. 
Powder coated everything too. Did rods. Got new wheels
Re done the front wing. Wire loom. Made a intake for the turbo.
I should have some new pics up wed. But depends on the weather.


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

i didnt see this posted, what is this registered as?


----------



## stevem589 (Oct 18, 2010)

It registered as a 74 beetle. 
Here we have no inspection. I acquired. Lol
A vin number. Got a bill of sale . And because of the age of the vin. it doesn't need a title.
Has insurance as well.


----------



## stevem589 (Oct 18, 2010)

Still have lots of cleaning up to do..a couple sponsor stickers. Have to put the front fenders on. 
Sorry for the phone pics. And it is filthy dirty. Still need to run it some and get some logs when I get the tune..


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

So awesome! Looks great Steve! :beer:


----------



## mk3dream (Oct 12, 2008)

every time i see this thread it gets the blood pumping :laugh:

keep up the outstanding work ! ill be watching from afar :beer:


----------



## stevem589 (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks guys. I appreciate it. :beer:


----------

